# Newbie - Vintage Shock Help - 1996 Trek 930



## akmurray (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello. This is my first post...please go easy on me 

I have an old 1996 Trek 930 (blue) with a rigid fork. I've been replacing parts as needed, but I'm interested in getting a suspension fork. Most people say "get a new bike" - and I can understand that...full suspension and disc brakes are enticing, but I'm kinda attached to this old bike.

From what I've read, the head tube is 1 1/8" threaded - so can I get a new shock/headset for this bike? I suppose I might have to replace the front brake and possibly get a new handlebar, but I'm unsure.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Depending on what fork you go with, you're going to encounter a bunch of issues.

If you want a 'new' fork, it will likely cost more than the entire value of your bike currently.
Because its threadless, you'll need a new headset and a new stem.
Because its newer, if your bike doesn't already have v-brakes, and this new fork wont have a cable hanger for cantilevers, you'll need to replace both front and rear brakes to V-brakes as well as get the proper levers to work with the v-brakes.
Also, you'll be throwing off the original geometry of the bike. Since its tough to find a fork with less than 80mm of travel now-a-days, your bike will wallow on the climes and look like a chopper. No bueno.

As an option...you...could find an older fork that was threaded and has a cable hanger for your cantilever brakes. It would be cheaper, work with the parts you already have on the bike, and not throw geometry off quite as much. It might also be a bit difficult to find just the right fork for the job not to mention...old suspension just isn't that great IMHO.


Leave the bike as it is or get a new bike.


----------



## akmurray (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Eric. I just test rode a new Gary Fisher Roscoe fully. It was nice and light. The brakes stopped exceptionally well, but they vibrated. And the bike squeaked a little - like the sound of aluminum stressing somewhere. Probably just because the bike was a demo bike, but my bike doesn't squeak. ugh.

You're right - it looks like I can get a cheap $500 MTB with discs/shock that would be the easy way to go instead of spending that much replacing everything on my current bike.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Buy a new bike for the trails and single speed your Trek for dorking around on...:thumbsup:


----------



## gotboostedvr6 (Sep 1, 2008)

Go on ebay and buy a cheap fork. It shouldn't cost more then 50-75


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

gotboostedvr6 said:


> Go on ebay and buy a cheap fork. It shouldn't cost more then 50-75


Cheap forks suck...


----------



## gotboostedvr6 (Sep 1, 2008)

Cheap 80mm forks on ebay tend to be used units that could have cost 300-400 when new.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

sho220 said:


> Buy a new bike for the trails and single speed your Trek for dorking around on...:thumbsup:


Well put together!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gotboostedvr6 said:


> Cheap 80mm forks on ebay tend to be used units that could have cost 300-400 when new.


Then he has a worn out, cheap fork up front that'll kill any climbing prowess that bike may have, and still have to replace headset, stem, and brakes.

Good plan. :thumbsup:


----------



## gotboostedvr6 (Sep 1, 2008)

Would he be better off spending $500 on a new throwaway with less then entry level everything?

headset 20
stem $10 
shock 75 
V brakes $20 or less
ebay rules

Its not a badly setup bike 
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=59492&Type=bike


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If it were me, I'd leave it alone or pony up for a decent used full suspension bike. EBay would be good for that as well.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

akmurray said:


> I have an old 1996 Trek 930 (blue) with a rigid fork. I've been replacing parts as needed, but I'm interested in getting a suspension fork.!


Seems some of us end up saying this quite a bit, but you might try a suspension stem if you just want to take the edge off.

Choice two is what's been said, though it should be noted that you can get quality v-brakes and levers very cheaply, or just use an adapter to run V's with canti levers. Similarly, if you're keeping it cheap, you can get reasonably durable headset and stem for $20 each, or less. The fork is the biggest expense.

Beyond that, that you may be better off finding a quality, used hardtail or FS bike and keeping the Trek for smoother trails. If you end up with a used fork (individually, or with a bike), note that were a lot of rebuild kits and air conversions available for the major brand mid- to late-90s forks.

Steer clear of a $500 NEW full suspension bike. $500 used, on the other hand, should get you some pretty good choices and great choices in hardtails.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

LBS..Local Bike Shop.

Normally I would say do it yourself, but by the questions you asked, my advice is to visit a bunch of shops, and see what they may have lying around for old stuff. 

They may want to get rid of a few dust-gatherers.

The "older" the shop, the better.

**bay can be a great source for stuff, but buying a shock can be a bit of a risk, as you can't see the insides, or judge the action.

Or go old school: Buy the biggest front tire that fits your forks, run a lower air pressure, and have at it!


----------



## akmurray (Oct 22, 2008)

Sho22 - looks familiar 

gotboostedvr6 - do you have any suggestions? What were the top 3 or 4 shocks prior to threadless headtubes?

cegrover - any brand recommendations for vbrakes/adaptors? 

KDXdog - I took my bike to the big service shop nearby and asked about old shocks. They told me to buy the best used one that would fit and they would rebuild it for $25. I just don't know what the best old shocks were, and like rumfy says, I don't want a weak-sauce shock that I'll just throw away.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

akmurray said:


> cegrover - any brand recommendations for vbrakes/adaptors?


If you want new and cheap, Performance and Nashbar sell house brand brakes. Also, Avid Single Digit 5 is usually less than $20 per wheel new.

Beyond that, you should be able to find used or new Shimano LX or XT and/or other Avid models on Ebay for similar or better prices. It's not uncommon to see v-brakes for sale lightly used, as people convert to disc.

Adapter: http://www.problemsolversbike.com/images/PS_travel_agent.pdf

If you don't have integrated shift/brake levers, you can probably get v-brake levers for less than the price of adapters...again, Avid has some good ones for pretty cheap.


----------



## gotboostedvr6 (Sep 1, 2008)

akmurray said:


> gotboostedvr6 - do you have any suggestions? What were the top 3 or 4 shocks prior to threadless headtubes?


Sure

if you buy a new threadless carbon or aluminim fork with out suspension you can use this

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Mountai...ryZ22694QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ok old shock with Canti brakes on it 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROCK-SHOX-INDY-...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Good quality shock. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marzocchi-Bombe...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i use this fork on my beater because it is real light and soakes up bumps well... it is for lighter riders only >180 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manitou-SXE-TPC...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

not too sure about this but it is cheap 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-J2-Fo...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

last and least, and i would never recommend this as a "good" shock but they r brandy new and wouldn't change your head angle too much.. basically they will be new and work, kinda ok ish
http://cgi.ebay.com/SPINNER-SWK-MOU...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

gotboostedvr6 said:


> Sure
> 
> if you buy a new threadless carbon or aluminim fork with out suspension you can use this
> 
> ...


The POS flex stem, POS Rock Shox Indy and (biggest POS of all) Spinner would all be down-grades from the stock rigid fork...which isn't saying much. The other two are gonna require new headset, stem and brakes.

OP...save your money and buy something new or a decent used bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Dude, put on like a 2.3 or 2.5 fat front tire and run 26-30 psi (depending on your weight) if it will fit. It will be as good as a "cheap" 80 or 63 mm fork.....unless you find a bomber Z2 in good shape. But then you have to get a stem, headset, and possibly V brakes if the shock doesnt have a cable hanger. DO NOT get a mag 21 or 20 10 they suck. period. It still may be a "chopper" basically the suspension forks are taller than a ridgid and it lays back the bikes geometry and then they ride like crap.


----------



## akmurray (Oct 22, 2008)

Update. I am just going to keep this bike a fully rigid...and I bought an Ellsworth Truth


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Nothing like throwing your wallet at the problem


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

akmurray said:


> Update. I am just going to keep this bike a fully rigid...and I bought an Ellsworth Truth


Much better course of action. :thumbsup:


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll bet that Ellsworth makes you feel a little less attached to your old Trek.


----------



## akmurray (Oct 22, 2008)

It does. But it is a good reminder of how different things were in the early/mid 90s. That was my second 930. Aside from the canti brakes, it really isn't too bad. Quiet everything, solid, dependable. No cool factor though...unless you still consider satin jackets and slap bracelets cool.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

akmurray said:


> It does. But it is a good reminder of how different things were in the early/mid 90s. That was my second 930. Aside from the canti brakes, it really isn't too bad. Quiet everything, solid, dependable. No cool factor though...unless you still consider satin jackets and slap bracelets cool.


On the canti brakes - were they not adjusted well, or do you ride in the wet a lot? Good cantis with good pads can provide very good performance.

As far as cool factor - many of us here resemble that remark!  We'll know it's gone too far when we make major purchases to build the correct setting for the bikes. I'm picturing a bright 1980s bike on a Rhode Gear trunk rack mounted to an IROC Z (with Centerline wheels) with the owner posing and wearing four Swatch watches, Member's Only jacket, pegged jeans and high-tops with really wide, colorful laces.


----------



## akmurray (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow...you just stole the images from my adolescent mind. The canti brakes are ok with new pads. I thought they we're great until I rode some new hydros on a Gary Fisher.


----------

